# Drawings announced



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Deer drawings are posted. I got a 1-4 mosquito muzzleloader I cannot use. Wish it had been a different date or different deer gun hunt. Or even a prime Magee date. 

If anyone else is in e same boat let me know. Maybe we can figure something out.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Ya just took a peek myself. 0-7. $21 down the drain. Only success I've had in the past was the ol'lady applying. Maybe next year.


----------



## Lungbuster (Apr 8, 2012)

If anyone can't use them let me know...maybe make a deal


Ken


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I found a home for my permit.


----------



## postalhunter1 (Jun 5, 2010)

My wife got drawn for the NASA Plumbrook Gun hunt. Looks like I lucked out this year!! Anyone have any info on this hunt? Never been there, and don't know any one that has either. If you know the area at all, anything will help!!


God, Family, Work, Hunting.....


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

The plum rook, in my opinion is far and away the best of the controlled hunts. Congrats. Get in quiet, find a nice travel path and sit still. There are monsters in that place.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Well another year of not being drawn. 0 for 10 this year. Wonder why they are not posting the names like they used to.


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Blanked AGAIN.

Getting very discouraged...


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

I was not drawn again this yr, maybe next.


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

:S Skunked again here too


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

CHOPIQ said:


> Well another year of not being drawn. 0 for 10 this year. Wonder why they are not posting the names like they used to.


They still will post the names, it will just be a couple of weeks.


----------



## moosetrax (Apr 22, 2005)

looking for info youth hunt for Pickerel Creek, never been there before, my daughter got drawn for control hunt there. i have a youth control hunt for Mosquito for 10/28/12 I cant use, anyone want to make a trade?


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

PM me if you have a Salt Fork and wanna trade.....


----------



## Wishin4Fishin (Feb 24, 2011)

If you drew a NASA Plumbrook bow hunt plot A-1, keep an eye out for this for this little guy.......

I was unsuccessful on all drawings as well. Good luck to the winners!:!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I got drawn for plumbrook.


----------



## paulboomer1 (May 7, 2008)

I got a Salt Fork archery. Anyone know anything about this hunt?


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Skunk again for me. My bro. Got a plum brook a few yrs ago. Great hunting. I'd say keep moving though and the people around u need to keep moving or the deer will just bed down. The area they give u to hunt is pretty big. I got 2 and my bro. Missed a buck. 

They take u out in trucks and drop u off. About 8 a.m. They will take you out with other people. If u get dropped first get in there and get ready. The others they ll drop off will push deer to you . If u get a deer just drag to nearest rd. they will pick all deer up when u r done. With the groups around us I think we piled 10 or so deer. It was fun.


----------



## smallie slammer (Mar 5, 2007)

My son got drawn for a Mosquito youth gun hunt. This is our first controlled hunt and wondering if Mosquito is a good one, if there is alot of deer in there and any tips, information or thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## paulboomer1 (May 7, 2008)

I was there 3 years ago with my friends son. We saw plenty of deer, he had shots at 2 including a nice buck, but missed both. all in all it was a good hunt. You should have a good time.


----------



## moosetrax (Apr 22, 2005)

Mosquito youth hunts can be good... later dates are better... the leaves on trees make for hard hunting conditions in some areas.


----------

